# Silver Gelatin Printing



## rbconbautista (Apr 29, 2020)

How does one maintain the temperature of paper developer and fixer in a barebones home darkroom? And can one bring a print after being in the fix out into the light to get it washed in another room or will they have to stay in safelight conditions until after it's washed?


----------



## IanG (Apr 29, 2020)

Yes I use a tray warmer for my developer keeps the temperature constant it's needed for consistency, Stop bath and fixer don't need warming.  If you let the temperature drop some developers work poorly, you'll lose contrast and won't get good blacks. Once your prints have been in the fixer for about 30 seconds you can turn the lights on, if you let fixer get exhausted then that time is longer but you'll have issues, don't exceed manufacturers recommendations,

I should add my darkroom is heated and never drops below 16-18ºC at bench level, so that's the temperature of the stop bath and fixer.

Ian


----------



## Derrel (Apr 29, 2020)

After fixing, you can wash prints in the light.


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 29, 2020)

My kitchen is my darkroom and I use all my chems at room temp, which for me is a constant 70 degrees F.

My printing is Dev, wash, fix, wash. The last wash is done with lights on.


----------



## rbconbautista (Apr 29, 2020)

Would a tray warmer be something like CineStill's Temperature Control System?


----------



## webestang64 (Apr 29, 2020)

rbconbautista said:


> Would a tray warmer be something like CineStill's Temperature Control System?



Seems to be overkill when a tray of chems submersed in a bigger tray of warm/hot water and a $5 thermometer. Unless your chems are like 50 degrees F.


----------

